# Ryobi s430 problem



## roysha (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm working on this unit because it will not rev up off choke. It will start and idle with the choke on or off and rev about 3/4 speed with the choke on but the instant the choke is moved the least bit off, when revved up, it dies as though the switch was shut off. Obviously its not getting enough fuel. This is the 4-cycle engine OHV. I checked the tappets and they are correct clearance. I checked the compression and it is around 55psi so I assume there is some sort of compression release to help starting because if there is not, then obviously that would be an issue.

It is a WYL carb with NO adjustment needles and I put a new kit in to no avail. There are no variation numbers so I don't know which carb to replace it with. The owner does not want to spend the $60-70 for a carb that is from Ryobi and I don't blame him, especially since there are all sorts of new WYL carbs on ebay for $25.00 or so. However I can't identify this exact carb. I have had this off and on a half dozen times and it is squeaky clean and I inspected it with magnifying glasses so I know there are no hidden numbers. This is what is on it: Walbro-WYL- then 315 above 413 and an ink stamp number 29 which I assume is an inspector's ID number. 

Any suggestion would be appreciated.


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 19, 2015)

i work on many you will have to replace the carb you can get a after market for 20.00 they work good hex i have found walbro for 20.00 each also the timing belt for them unit is bad for slipping


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 19, 2015)




----------

